# Dog problems...



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Would like some advice on the problem I've had lately. On the farms I hunt, they all are neighboring each other, there is a huge german shepard and a white pitbull that run together constantly chasing deer and I know they are getting em. The other day goose hunting, we heard a deep growl on the fence line and saw a deer run away from the dogs, it smoked em though. The dogs had been running em the whole time but couldn't get em. I know whose dog the shepard is, it has messed up my hunts many times too, and the people won't do anything about it. What should I do to keep em out of my hunting lands???
Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Dump a bag of food in the opposite end of the farm that you hunt or since you know where it comes from dump a bag of it close to where they come from if they have a full belly they probably won't want to chase deer 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

even if they dont catch up to a deer ,they will run it to death. deer can not run as far as a dog and will drown on it's own adrenaline. you can call a dog catcher and a game warden to ask for help with them.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to say, i'm sure I'll hear some flack on this one but.................

In Missouri were I hunt deer at, it's a STANDARD rule of the land. Ya smoke'em. Thats it. All the farmers/ranchers abide by this, one can say it's the law of the land.

I haven't had the choice to do so yet but was told by the owner of the land I hunt to do so. Their theory is that dogs when bored will start with live-stock.

Nik,


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds like your neighbors must have a decent amount of property and live in the country? How do you know that they have actually chased and killed a deer?

There would be no law against his dogs running his property. 

Years ago the land owner beside where I hunt hunt a big black long haired dog of some kind that would come through the big hardwood valley were I was hunting. The deer would see him coming and flag and run. He would see the flags and go towards that area. He never ran or changed pace just trotted through on his daily walk. Didn't bother me at all and the deer would be back soon. NOT ALL dogs in the woods chase deer with intent to harm them. Heck my golden would chase a deer if he saw it, but only because he would want to play with it.

I took two of my business customers bowhunting and had one guy hunt this stand and he shot the dog just because it was walking through the woods! He shot a dog for doing what I had watched this dog do for a couple of years. When I asked him why he said that was what he thought you were supposed to do. When I asked him who told him that, he said he read it on a hunting website. 

If you OWN the land I guess you get to make the choices of what you want to shoot or not. If you don't OWN the land I don't think you should be shooting any dogs unless they present a personal danger!


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I had the same problem a few years ago and was told by the game warden that it is illegal to knowingly allow your dogs to run deer in the state of ohio. He didnt say to shoot the dogs, but did say there wasnt much he could do if that happened. I would contact the local game warden and let him know about it, maybe he can talk to your neighbor.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Unless you own the land you are hunting on...you have no business shooting a dog. Even if the land owner tells you that you can...I wouldn't. If it gets too bad...find another place to hunt. It is hard enough for hunters to get permission as it is, let alone if more dogs start getting shot and word spreads.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

collegekid said:


> Unless you own the land you are hunting on...you have no business shooting a dog. Even if the land owner tells you that you can...I wouldn't. If it gets too bad...find another place to hunt. It is hard enough for hunters to get permission as it is, let alone if more dogs start getting shot and word spreads.


Agree 100%! If some of my neighbors had to worry about someone killing their dog that would be the end of the permission slips.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nikster said:


> Sorry to say, i'm sure I'll hear some flack on this one but.................
> 
> In Missouri were I hunt deer at, it's a STANDARD rule of the land. Ya smoke'em. Thats it. All the farmers/ranchers abide by this, one can say it's the law of the land.
> 
> ...


Please stay in Missouri hunting!!!! Is killing a deer that important to kill someones pet.... in my house, a member of the family....I am glad I own my land and can keep people that might do that..... from being there....

I had these 3 mess up a couple hunts....no big deal, there is always tomorrow or later that day....you never know.... they might move a nice one your way too....there are 2 others that come and visit, and I think the rot moved one of the studs one day, that is a rarity to see....never got a bow shot.... but seen


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I like the dog food idea

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lundy said:


> It sounds like your neighbors must have a decent amount of property and live in the country? How do you know that they have actually chased and killed a deer?
> 
> There would be no law against his dogs running his property.
> 
> ...


 he killed it, didnt he?
exactly why people should not post bad info on the web, a newbie reads it and then they go do it and get themselves knee deep in crap. 
there is a cat that often comes around when i have my bait setup for starlings. the starling dont come back for the entire day once they see the cat. i have had it in my crosshairs, but theres still no good reason to kill it.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

Contact the authorities and let them handle it. If the dogs are off the owners property they would be considered "at large". Where I live the fine for a dog at large is over $100.00. One or two of these fines will probably make the owners rethink letting their dogs roam unchecked. As far as shooting someones pet? I know if someone shot one of my boys there would be hell to pay!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Please stay in Missouri hunting!!!!


Try READING my post more carefully if your able to? This is what they do in the area that I hunt. I never said that I shoot doggies, but since I started hunting there 8 years ago & all the contact I've made with neighbors, PEOPLE down there DO NOT LET their dogs run wild. In other words be a responsible dog owner. Thats their unwritten law of the land. 

AMEN 

Nik,


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This is always a touchy subject. Bottom line is if the dog is killing livestock and such you can dispose of it or if your life is in danger as Lundy said. Just to kill a dog ( collar or not ) is just plain wrong. Call the police and file a report since you know who owns one of the dogs. As ironman said it's just a deer. Has happened to me many times on my land. Ticks me off for sure but I can't imagine killing the dog just becuase I'm mad. Total blame needs to be put on the owners not the dog.
Bob


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hunt a spot where 2 large rots cross over onto the property I am hunting (and a couple other property lines as they will roam some distance). The deer don't even typically leave the area when the dogs come through regardless of the dog's pace. They freeze and watch the dogs move on by and then relax and go right back to feeding. On the rare occasion the dogs were actually going to cross paths with the deer I've seen them run off a slight distance. I found as long as I didn't let the dogs see me they move on and I just keep hunting. Within minutes everything is back to normal.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nikster said:


> Try READING my post more carefully if your able to? This is what they do in the area that I hunt. I never said that I shoot doggies, but since I started hunting there 8 years ago & all the contact I've made with neighbors, PEOPLE down there DO NOT LET their dogs run wild. In other words be a responsible dog owner. Thats their unwritten law of the land.
> 
> AMEN
> 
> Nik,





Nikster said:


> I haven't had the choice to do so yet but was told by the owner of the land I hunt to do so. Their theory is that dogs when bored will start with live-stock.
> 
> Nik,


not to get into a pissing match
(and I can read fine,sometimes miss things though)

so if you did have the choice....what would you do?? ....abide by the land owners request or disobey it?? ....just curious

as a land owner....and if I request something.... I would hope you would do it.....or most likely wouldn't be invited back....just saying....

and I have warned a good friend to that fact.... if he did shoot one of the dogs, he wouldn't be back .....ever....that's invited down to hunt and stay...... even when it's not any hunting season


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

DO NOT shoot the dogs you will go to jail .... LOOK IT UP ...


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

1.)Not really looking to shoot the dogs
2.)the guy lives by a road and owns none of the property. (Btw ithe farms are owned by diff. People but got luck enought to get permission from them all)
3.)the other day the dogs were eating a butchered pig by the road and were chasing deer on a new property.
4.)but this dog ain't no 50lbs yupper, its a 120lbs german shephard that is extremely aggressive and has scared me while in a ground blind even though it was 500 yards away {chasing deer of course})

I've told the guy to watch his dogs and they just don't do anything. Sorry to say, but if that thing is coming at me or chasing me... R.I.P.


Btw: I'm not saying the dog should get the punishment for naturally chasing deer, the owners should get ticketed 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> DO NOT shoot the dogs you will go to jail .... LOOK IT UP ...


Haha you crack me up


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm okay with dogs but if they get aggressive, what's your choice.
We had a problem with some pack dogs (they denned up under a couple of different downed trees) years back. There may have been 8 or so in 1 pack. Another group of 5 or 6 was around too. The land owner asked us to shoot them if we could. 
I guess we didn't do so good because the owner, his sons and a few neighbors killed 14 dogs that winter. These weren't pets.
The only good thing I see from the coyotes is the dog problem is gone. I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

KWaller said:


> its a 120lbs german shephard that is extremely aggressive and has scared me while in a ground blind even though it was 500 yards away {chasing deer of course})


sounds like you should stay home if your scared of any dog thats 500 yards away doing something else.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

120 lb. Greman shepherd? Maybe exaggerating a bit?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

MY Dads german shephard was 130 pounder... anyrate get a dog whistle try you using that anytime you see them, call the law if that doesnt work well than do what you need to do, i would think as a dog owner i would be scared to death if my dogs ran off my property, maybe these folks dont deserve to own dogs in the first place! so if taken away and not adopted they will be destroyed . i was out about 3 weeks ago near troy ohio seen two dogs eating on a dead deer what breath they will have yuck


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

littleking said:


> sounds like you should stay home if your scared of any dog thats 500 yards away doing something else.


Ok, I'll make sure I keep that in mind....

Good news, I haven't seen either dogs in a quite a while, either the owner took responsibility, they moved to a different woods or someone on the neighboring properties wasn't so nice about them as I was...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

